# Unopened Trike Set Value? 1970



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am not in any way shape or form selling this set. I just got it a while ago.

What is the value? Are there alot around? 

Does anyone have these Trikes? I would love to see them. This is a sealed box so I still haven't seen any of these yet!!!!

If anyone has some, can you please post some pictures??


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*1972 Aurora Catalog Page*

Here's a page from the 1972 catalog showing the trikes. Hope that helps.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, they look cool. No one have any of these??

Mr Aurora?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!!! I never ever seen them!!!! Those are cool!!!! Are they on a T jet chassis?? Wicked!!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

No tey aren't T-jet chassis they are 1.32 I just found out.. Sideways no less!! I think the drive axle goes right through the back of the gear plate but I'm not really sure!!

Help Mr Aurora!!!!!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

First time seeing the trikes. Very cool retro history


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

buzzinhornet said:


> First time seeing the trikes. Very cool retro history




Me too! When I saw this set I had to have it!!!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

1/32 explains why the 4 cars pictured look so good.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Trike Set*

I have a set that is unused but the box is open. The set has never been put together to run. The trikes are the same ones pictured on the above catalog page. They do need some assembly. The front fork needs to be snapped on. I didn't attempt to assemble them. It was promoted as 1:32 scale, but the trikes measure out to be about 1:12 scale (about 7" long). The box is in great shape. Everything about the set is perfect. It is for sale, asking $850. Have pics if you want to see it. I've never seen these run but I've heard they are very fast besides looking late 60's chopper cool for cats...
-Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joeslotcar said:


> I have a set that is unused but the box is open. The set has never been put together to run. The trikes are the same ones pictured on the above catalog page. They do need some assembly. The front fork needs to be snapped on. I didn't attempt to assemble them. It was promoted as 1:32 scale, but the trikes measure out to be about 1:12 scale (about 7" long). The box is in great shape. Everything about the set is perfect. It is for sale, asking $850. Have pics if you want to see it. I've never seen these run but I've heard they are very fast besides looking late 60's chopper cool for cats...
> -Joe




No kidding Joe?? Can you take a piece of track with the unassembled trike and put a piece of Tomy HO track and a bike if you have one or even a car and take a few pics so we can see the size comparison?? Is the track blue in color?

I never ever seen this stuff!!!!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Aurora Wheelie Trikes*

OK, go to the slot car photo album for pics of the trike compared to a tjet and a tyco bike. The 1:32 aurora track is made like a larger version of Atlas HO track with the same kind of tubular fasteners, not pins and clips. The turns are 14" radius and the straights are 12" long and 7" wide. The trikes have standard tjet pickup shoes mounted on a drop arm with a rotating weight. The motor is a small can motor similar to the Aurora stock 1:32 motor that was in their cars. The pinion is metal and the crown is plastic. The body, "engine", driver and chassis are molded plastic.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Wheelie trike photos*

Here are photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsaccomanno/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are cool as heck!!! Bummer they're so big...  They are inspirational though... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanx for the pics!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe thanks for posting!!! They are super cool!!!!!

How am I going to have it here and not open it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Open or not?*

That depends on whether or not you're going to keep it or sell it. If you decide to keep it, then open it and enjoy it. I would. If it's for sellin', then keep it sealed. I not saying you have to put it together and run it, just enjoy it.
That is an interesting question you have there. It brings me to something I heard a while ago, "Don't love anything that doesn't love you back." Of course I'm talking about family, friends, pets, etc.
You have to ask yourself, "Why not?" I believe toys are made for the enjoyment of the owner. Isn't that their real purpose? FUN!!! Sure we all have our reasons for collecting. I often find myself spending time looking at a display case or two in my slot car room as if it were a painting in a gallery. I can stare at them for hours and enjoy them for the little pieces of art that they are and marvel at the engineering that makes them run. Then I often take one out and run it around my track for a few laps and enjoy it in a different way...as a toy car. I cannot afford a real Ferrari 250 GTO, Shelby Cobra, Plymouth Superbird, Ford GT, '69 Charger, or Mustang Mach I, but I can run them around my track and get some enjoyment from owning them. Now nothing compares to the real thing however, slot cars are one of those rare items that can be enjoyed two ways...looking or touching. 
JMHO:tongue:

-Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very well said Joe. I am a collector but I think i am a hobbiest first. I don't think I will open it but you never know!! I just took down my 32nd scale track and now have an empty 4 by 16 table!!

Hmm Drag Strip Or Wheelie Trikes?? Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I myself would open the box at least, just to make sure everything that is supposed to be there is there. There are some shady characters out there, and I would hate to lay down cash only to find out I bought a box with wood scraps and styrofoam in it...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I myself would open the box at least, just to make sure everything that is supposed to be there is there. There are some shady characters out there, and I would hate to lay down cash only to find out I bought a box with wood scraps and styrofoam in it...



I get what your saying but after close inspection, this box is water tight like a dolphins butt!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK. I'm just always wary of "sealed" packages... You have a better view of it than I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I seen it with my own eyes it's sealed up tight like a new set. :thumbsup:

Very cool even in the box


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> I seen it with my own eyes it's sealed up tight like a new set. :thumbsup:
> 
> Very cool even in the box


Hey now Mr Sg!!

Gene my man the lap counter is making me mental!!! Really!!!:freak:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey now Mr Sg!!
> 
> Gene my man the lap counter is making me mental!!! Really!!!:freak:


Still giving false counts? Or you mean in a good way?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Still giving false counts? Or you mean in a good way?




I wish bro, it just trips off laps when i'm not even running!! And it keeps giving me a specific lap time which is impossible. Telling me 3.0225 or something like that.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I wish bro, it just trips off laps when i'm not even running!! And it keeps giving me a specific lap time which is impossible. Telling me 3.0225 or something like that.


Did you ever lower the bridge?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Did you ever lower the bridge?



No. And it's still in place with the tacks. I guess I have to lower it and try it.


Do you remember if when you put the photo cells in the track to put the side with the bump up? I was just reading desototjets instructions again.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> No. And it's still in place with the tacks. I guess I have to lower it and try it.
> 
> 
> Do you remember if when you put the photo cells in the track to put the side with the bump up? I was just reading desototjets instructions again.


Yes the bumps are up.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Yes the bumps are up.




Cool. Whew!! I didn't know but you are the man who is on his game bud!!:wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Even if they are big they can be excused because they are so cool!!! You lucky bugger Joe!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Even if they are big they can be excused because they are so cool!!! You lucky bugger Joe!!


Dave They are screaming cool!! But I can't see it through the camn box!!!!lol!!

I guess I paid a very reasonable price if joeslotcar wants 850 for an open set!! WooHoo!! Go Me!!!!!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Part of the reason I'm asking $850 is I really hope it doesn't sell (for a while). I do like it very much and I'm very tempted to put it together and run it. I may negotiate if I really need the money. Right now I do not. I think it's one of the coolest things Aurora ever made.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joeslotcar said:


> Part of the reason I'm asking $850 is I really hope it doesn't sell (for a while). I do like it very much and I'm very tempted to put it together and run it. I may negotiate if I really need the money. Right now I do not. I think it's one of the coolest things Aurora ever made.




I understand Joe. Believe me we all have been there.:thumbsup:

I say set it up and tell me what time to come over!!!!:wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a page from the 1972 catalog showing the trikes. Hope that helps.
> 
> -Paul


very cool.probably just sidewinders,but ya never know.i think i had the top two can ams when i was a kid,along with some strombeckers...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Joe. Are they sidewinder type of a chassis?? Think you can take a few pics?


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Wheelie trike photos*

Photos are here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsaccomanno/


I'll let you know if I set it up...probably not 'til the snow flies.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joeslotcar said:


> Photos are here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsaccomanno/
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if I set it up...probably not 'til the snow flies.


'Man they look cool as he double hockey sticks!!

Maybe I should put it away. So I can't see it? I have an open table right now too!!! What to do....what to do...


----------

